# dog trainers any



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i have a lab i bought last sept and am looking for a trainer around the fargo area email me if intersted or know of any thanks [email protected]


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Become a member of NDRC, North Dakota Retriever Club, that is located on Hwy 10 between Dillworth and Glyndon. There are lots of us out there that are more than happy to provide some help and assistance. Another thing you should pick up is a good training program such as Fowl Dogs 1-3 on DVD, Danny Farmer and Judy Aycock Basics DVD from Avery, Lardy Total Retriever books and DVD's, or Evan Graham's Smartworks series.

Becoming a member at NDRC is only $40 a year and you can print the application from www.ndrc.org

Look forward to seeing you at the club, make sure you check out the Training Partners near Fargo thread where you can see when some of us are going to be out training during the week and weekends.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

www.glacialretrievers.com Doug he does a great job 2189350931 his spots fill up fast


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Give Matt a call, he only has a few spots left for the summer

http://topshelfretrievers.homestead.com/


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

i agree with glacial in mahnomen. doug is a great guy.


----------



## hunterND (Aug 15, 2007)

I had my dog trained out at sheyenne river kennels in west fargo. The effect on the dog was exceptional and the training was very reasonably priced.


----------

